# Native 9 Litre RUB Rack



## Native Reptiles (Jan 10, 2013)

We have recently completed 4 number 9 litre RUB racks for a customer and thought we would share some photo's.




















Kind Regards,

Mark
*Native Reptile Housing Solutions*

Native Reptiles


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks smart


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Out of interest, why did you leave the lids/handles on? Would it not be easier to fit lidless tubs flush against the shelving?

Not picking holes, just wondered if there was a reason to keeping the lids on?

Best,
Paul


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

How much would that cost?...just out of interest?


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

Out of the need to preserve the wife's sanity I would have lids fitted on all rub so no livefoods escape lol


----------



## Native Reptiles (Jan 10, 2013)

Paul112 said:


> Out of interest, why did you leave the lids/handles on? Would it not be easier to fit lidless tubs flush against the shelving?
> 
> Not picking holes, just wondered if there was a reason to keeping the lids on?
> 
> ...



The customer keeps Green Tree Pythons and specifically requested lids. I assume to keep the humidity levels high!

We can build these racks with or without lids.


Kind Regards,

Mark
*Native Reptile Housing Solutions*


----------



## Native Reptiles (Jan 10, 2013)

IceBloodExotics said:


> How much would that cost?...just out of interest?


The N9 is £175 excluding tubs, heating & postage. The rack in the photo is in stock and available for immediate dispatch. We are based in Glasgow so could even deliver fully assembled to you for free - if you are interested of course.

As a result of the light weight material we can ship next day pretty much anywhere in main land UK for between £15-20 per unit (flat packed).


Regards,

Mark
*Native Reptile Housing Solutions*


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Do you make larger the 33l ??


Edit
Ignore my question 33 L em rub are lidless only sorry


----------

